# To the Women, how would you feel if you got this Valentine?



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok, I'm not really asking for advice . . . just kind of showing off.










Some of you may know that I like to dabble with graphic arts, and in High school I was serious in the art program and had lots of friends who were artists. One of those friends was the girl I . . . well, I have a pretty big crush on. She's going to art school in Washington though, and I'm here in SoCal. I decided I'd but out some old art skills though to put this together for valentines day. 

This last winter break we were both back home in Hawaii and on one day we went to the beach and watched the sunrise together. This is a drawing of that time. :heart:

She doesn't do planted tanks so she won't notice it here, but my plan is on Valentine's day, I'm going to post in on Deviantart and then send her a textmessage saying "Check Deviantart," and leave it for her to find.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm not a girl but very nice. If she does not appreciate then she's not worth it


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I am not a girl either, but that is really cool. I wish I had those kind of artistic abilities.

Best of luck with the valentine. I am sure she will love it.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice! The text is a little hard to read


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Very sweet of you, Steven. I'm sure she will love it! My husband is an artist. For our wedding he gave me a self-potrait. It is one of my favorite of his pieces. 

Happy Valentine's day!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys, and thanks for the assurance Kelley


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Steven, that is soooo sweet. That should melt her heart [smilie=w:


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

That's adorable! She'll love it


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks 

It's already tomorrow-- tell the truth I'm a bit excited.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Steve, it's all or nothing. Don't come back to APC until you have succeeded!


Remember the 47 ronin warriors with their bushido codes! It's do or die! Now go get her!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

lol

Thanks Paul. Ganbarimasu.


----------

